# Worst Plumbing Repairs!



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

OK, lets see your worst HO repair pix!

There was the Shwinn coupling, the homeowner temp lavatory hookup, and a few others here. I will let the OP post them here.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Here's one of a clogged downspout and another that was a leaking drain...


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

:laughing::laughing::laughing:

I wish I'd taken a picture years ago of the kitchen waste that the HO had fibreglassed from basket strainers to the wall.

_Edit: that eavestrough has to be a Photoshop pic!_


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Betcha HD was glad to supply the electrical tape on that repair!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Miguel said:


> that eavestrough has to be a Photoshop pic!


Prolly I just got it last week in an e-mail from my brother.

It's not limited to our trade though...


----------



## Plantificus (Sep 17, 2009)

here's what I got, first one is all pex and sharkbites with no supports. Second is some sort of modern art masterpiece of TY's atop of a hung sewer.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Plantificus said:


> here's what I got, first one is all pex and sharkbites with no supports. Second is some sort of modern art masterpiece of TY's atop of a hung sewer.


That bottom pic is so bad....the camera even got the shakes....


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

Airgap said:


> That bottom pic is so bad....the camera even got the shakes....


 
:laughing::laughing::laughing:.................:yes:....................:furious:


----------



## Asparta (Mar 12, 2010)

i could probably do a better job the night I drank my dface off! What is all that supposed to be?!


----------



## Bonafide (Feb 24, 2010)

looks like something from chuckee cheese's


----------



## SummPlumb (Feb 19, 2010)

Ok...I laughed when I saw this on...And in case your wondering, it was a sump pump at the bottom of that pipe clogged with tampons. Hack or HO?


----------



## Bonafide (Feb 24, 2010)

doubt a hack would even do that?


----------



## Bonafide (Feb 24, 2010)




----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

Hahahahahaha


----------



## SummPlumb (Feb 19, 2010)

Needle valve on a gas line. She didn't want to pay to fix it. I got the h3ll outta there!


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

There's no way your gonna peirce iron with a saddle valve. Either that's a gag or they actually drilled out the iron and then put the saddle valve on. Weird....Ya see something new every day.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

Bonafide said:


>


By the looks of that foundation that's a VERY old house! Oh ya the plumbing is really f'd up too:laughing:


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

You have to drill into a steel pipe to install a saddle like that. It doesn't pierce it like it does copper


----------



## SummPlumb (Feb 19, 2010)

Plasticman said:


> You have to drill into a steel pipe to install a saddle like that. It doesn't pierce it like it does copper


 I could not believe it! I told her it would be 300 to fix it. She laughed and said no. I laughed and left.


----------



## PlumbingTheCape (Mar 1, 2010)

a popular thing that South African "Plumbers" (we don't have plumbing inspectors any more), is not to connect the bath traps to the bath or waste pipes, you just throw the trap under the bath and hey presto, another job for us to go and fix up the next time the guy uses the bath, I'm smiling though


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

PlumbingTheCape said:


> a popular thing that South African "Plumbers" (we don't have plumbing inspectors any more), is not to connect the bath traps to the bath or waste pipes, you just throw the trap under the bath and hey presto, another job for us to go and fix up the next time the guy uses the bath, I'm smiling though


 :blink:


----------

